# good program like photoshop?



## Team_Subspace (Dec 4, 2010)

that can do the "replace colors" option and is free?


----------



## gameboy13 (Dec 4, 2010)

GIMP can do this. Go to Colors > Map > Rotate Colors.


----------



## zeromac (Dec 4, 2010)

Try GIMP, its a free alternative and is on par, if not better than photoshop


----------



## Team_Subspace (Dec 4, 2010)

mmk thanks ill try it


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 4, 2010)

*GIMP* or PAINT.NET although I recommend GIMP more. Don't worry, I saw the abilities of GIMP itself.


----------



## Waynes1987 (Dec 6, 2010)

I also suggest gimp, Or Google Gimp-Painter, comes with an extra brush tool for Digital drawings which is pretty awesome.


----------



## SifJar (Dec 6, 2010)

GIMP is good, but hard to use IMO. Paint.NET is a lot simpler, but not as advanced, less tools etc. Try both and see which you like more is my advice, they're both free


----------



## tenshinoneko (Dec 11, 2010)

Gimp =D
and if u need vectors use inkscape =D


----------



## Cyan (Dec 12, 2010)

I like Open Canvas for replacing colors/tones.
It can read/write psd files, and have the same photoshop plugins too. It's like a light photoshop.

(It's shareware, but there's a 30day/30runs trial period. the count can be reseted anytime with correct regedit)


----------

